# How to add custom sounds to stratosphere



## crash30 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a samsung stratosphere rooted running tweaked 2.2 I want chance the PowerOn, PowerOff, and Lock Screen Sounds. Does anyone know how to do this?? I have root explorer i have the new sound files on my phone I just can't figure out where they need to be put at in order to work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

